# [SSL handshake failed: SSl error code -1] Subversion error

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour vers PHP5.3 + le dernier OpenSSL, je ne peu plus utiliser mon subversion SVN: lister, comit update impossible

J'ai toujours l'erreur SSL handshake failed: SSl error code -1

Je peu acceder à mon repertoire svn via http, mais pas avec Tortoise SVN.

Sur ce serveur, j'ai bien un certificat SSL valide, aucune erreur détecté par le navigateur.

Je n'ai pas toujours à ma config svn ou apache depuis que l'erreur est survenue.

Merci de votre aide

Cordialement

----------

## guilc

https ? ssh ?

Fait un revdep-rebuild au cas ou ?

Que donne un :

```
openssl s_client -connect host:port
```

----------

